# tachycardia in pregnancy



## sophie22

i was wondering if anyone is having a real problem with this?

the doctor has had me off work for the last week and ive not been feeling right at all. heres an example. just now all i did was hold my hair up in a pony tail whilst i walked from my bedroom to the living room (in a flat - no stairs) whilst looking for a hair band and my heart began to race.
i took my blood pressure and it had gone from say 124/74 to 148/86 but my pulse had gone from say 70 to 130. just walkinga round my flat it can get to about 120, but its at 130 when i start to get real discomfort like chest aching and a heavy feeling in my body where i feel like i just need to sit down. i havent really left the flat in the last two weeks as when i last did, trying to take the dog for a walk, i started getting palpitations my heart was racing so much and i get short of breath when my pulse goes up, too. i started to feel faint so im thinking my BP and pulse must get even higher when i try doing anything more than i have been.
im back at the doctors in the morning but wondered if anyone has been experiancing it to this extent?? :cloud9:


----------



## Ew68j5

That level of tachycardia that happens so suddenly sounds like it could be an SVT (supraventricular tachycardia) that sometime needs manouvers or drugs to get it back to normal. Ideally you should have an ECG when you have one of these episodes or it will be impossible to know what it is. Ask your dr to do a 24 hour ECG to be safe.


----------



## Braethan

I have had 2 major episodes of this. One was about 8 years ago and my heart rate jumped to about 230 beats per minute. The hospital thought I was having a heart attack at first. I was given a shot that instantly brought it back down. The second was a couple years ago, I was 7-8 months pregnant and my heart rate was 247 beats per min. Again I had to have the shot. 
Both times I thought I was going to die. I couldnt breathe, My neck trobed from me hard pulse and it was very scary. More so when I was pregnant. I was so scared for the baby.
There was never any reason besides possible stress given. I had a take home monitor for a few days and some tests (ECG)at the hospital and they couldnt find anything wrong.
I have had hundreds of mini episodes, where Im able to stop it myself if I bend straight over and let the blood rush to my head. Probably sounds strange, but the doctors told me thats how many people get it to stop. When it does happen there is no reason. Its happened to me while Ive just been laying on the couch. Its very scary when It does though. luckily 95% of the time bending over works


----------



## sophie22

thanks, i had an ecg and they said that was normal. the problem is, i knew it would be as it was done whilst i was resting. the D dimer test was raised but aparently that can be in pregnancy. im hoping he dosnt say i can go back to work yet as im really worried as i have a very physical non stop job. i have an appointment with occupational health on monday too. im going to explain how i feel in the morning, i really want one of those 24 hour monitor things x


----------



## Snowball

I suffer with it badly but they never seem concerned. When I had Ozzie they gave me something to slow my pulserate down.


----------



## broodybeauty

I had SVT a year ago, and your symptoms deffinately sound similar.My heart used to race to over 200bpm,they put it down to panic attacks for months untill i called an ambulance and they did an ECG that showed the SVT.i had catheter ablation to recitify the problem and i havent had any problems since however they are classing my pregnancy as high risk because of the history.Pregnancy can make it worse as your blood is moving at a faster rate so mine may flare up again.It is a horrible thing to experience and does feel really exhausting.Id get it investigated as much as you can and they can maybe put you on beta blockers to control it.


----------



## Kittee

I get this too from time to time. Be sure to cut out all caffeine in your diet. I find that helps me alot.


----------



## busymommy

i am going through the same symptoms you are having, and when i went into the OB ER my heart rate was spiking over 200. they took this situation very serious and i spent 4 days admitted to the hospital, on a heart monitor and a fetal activity monitor. the EKG was normal, echo cardiogram showed some enlarging of my heart which they said i common during pregnancy, im on a beta blocker and xanax to help with the heart rate, and also wearing an event monitor for 4 weeks to record any signs of arrythmia or tachycardia. my OB has me on bedrest, and told me that this tachycardia is benign in non pregnant women, that ic ould go forward with ablation after baby is born, but while pregnant it causes concern for the baby. whenever your heart rate races like that your body sends signals to heart and lungs for your safety and neglects the uterus so over time the lack of blood flow and oxygen can cause damage to your placenta. ive been followed weekly by OB and daily calls from the cardiologist reporting the activity on the event monitor im wearing at home (it wirelessly transmits data to their office). 
im very concerned with baby being addicted to xanax, about possible early delivery, the risk to baby, to my heart. i know it happens all the time and when it first started happening it seemed everyone i know said they had that and it was no big deal. so i know wonder why is my OB so concerned??


----------



## WiscoGirl

i too have tachycardia, always have. My normal resting HR is 100. Light exertion can easily make it to 140. It's a challenge trying to exercise and keep it not much higher than that.


----------



## Sarah25

I am having the exact same thing! I was also wondering if it was normal. I have neva had heart palpitations or any heart problems before. But in the last 3-4 weeks i have been getting the worst heart palpitations that last for bout 15-20 at a time and can happen maybe 9-10 times in a day. I battle to breath when it happens and have to sit down. I am not over weight either. I have my obstetric appointment on friday so i am going to ask him bout it will let u know wat he says.


----------



## Eliza_V

Yup.. Had a resting sinus tachycardia even before I got pregnant! (along with extra systoles/palpitations etc, and have an atrial septal aneurysm that showed up on a cardiac ultrasound). All I had to do was walk up the stairs and HR was about 180-200bpm - resting HR was always over 100. HR will increase in pregnancy, which is perfectly normal, so just take it easy. Keeping hydrated helps (I found drinking more water helps stabilise blood pressure meaning less changes in HR when going from sitting --> standing), as does mild exercise believe it or not (it's horrible at first as you break out in a sweat and feel out of breath just from lifting an arm or something!) but I found as I increased my stamina my resting HR decreased.

Despite having debilitating symptoms, they're not overly worried about it happening in pregnancy; if it's the same (or only slightly worse) than it was before I was pregnant, then I've basically been told to ignore it as it's all part of being pregnant (after having MORE investigations etc). If you feel like you're struggling though, get it checked out. :flower:


----------



## sophie22

i saw the consultant today. i overheard him talking to the nurse (he was the other side of the curtain lol) and said, she does get sinus tachycardia but you could argue thats normal in pregnancy. her ferritin was 8 thougha nd her b12 is rock bottom. so when he came to talk to me he said my 24 hour ecg looked great, i do get quite tachycardic but he thinks its due to the ferritin and b12 (i interupted him at this point as ive just finished 2 weeks of b12 injections and 2 weeks of iron and folate tablets) he said it does take a while for my stores to go back up again. so im waiting to see what happens. i have read that i could have medication for it, which iw ould consider if it dosnt get any better after the next couple of weeks. i will wait until ive finished my iron tablets and had my bloods re checked though, if possible, before askinga about other options. so he says there is nothing sinister going on anyway which is great x


----------



## Eclair

Ive had something similar. 
Initially it was just when I was really busy in work (Im a nurse in an emerg unit),
Then to walking down stairs would set it off, then even just getting up outta my seat/off sofa!
My HR was going up to ~170bpm, with a norm of 60bpm. Also like you my BP rocketed.
Ive had bloods all of which were normal, and also normal ECG's too.
I had a 24h tape which showed that the tachycardia was in the normal sinus rhythm.
It did show up numerous ectopics, but they dont want to start me on any meds as im pregnant.
Iv been warned that it will likely get worse as my pregnancy progresses. Now Iv learnt to cope with it, when it starts, I relax until it passes. Iv come off nights too which has made a big difference.

Hope yours settles xx


----------



## fifideluxe

i have svt very badly, was diagnosed when i was a child, because of the increased blood volume in pregnancy i get episodes more frequently in pregnancy up to twice a month.

i have had ablation twice both times failed so its something im stuck with really unless i fancy having a pacemaker:nope:

this is my 4th pregnancy and although its really inconvenient (not to mention scary when my heart is pumping along 200+) it has never adversely affected the health of my babies, i am a worst-case scenario so im almost positive no harm will come to your baby as you have a milder version.

hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## sophie22

thank you, did you have normal deliverys? i was wondering wether i would be able to or would have to have a c section x


----------



## fifideluxe

sophie22 said:


> thank you, did you have normal deliverys? i was wondering wether i would be able to or would have to have a c section x

i had sections with all 3 of mine and will be again this time arounf but this was due to failure to induce labour the original plan was a normal birth and if my svt came on during the labour i would have to have adenosine (the drug they use to revert a tachy heart rate) as they would any other time, the same applied during the section the dr's had the medication i need on hand just in case it came on but it has never happened to me during a section (touch wood)


----------



## busymommy

thank you to fifi too because im so scared something will be wrong with the baby. its a huge relief to see all the positive outcomes!


----------



## fifideluxe

busymommy said:


> thank you to fifi too because im so scared something will be wrong with the baby. its a huge relief to see all the positive outcomes!

no problems hun, when i was pregnant with my 1st i spent the whole pregnancy worrying if my svt would affect my baby in any way but i can honestly say my kids are the healthiest i know they rarely get poorly and were all really content babies and very happy healthy kids! 

When you get an episode just try to relax (easier said than done i know!) 

enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## Eliza_V

I've been given the OK to have a homebirth despite the problems :thumbup:


----------



## Titangirl

Sophie,
I have been having the same exact symptoms as you did. hr 100 resting and up to 140 with very little exertion or anything. just get a heavy leg feeling and need to sit down. I am 23 weeks preggo with twins. I was wondering what happened to you. did you have to go on bedrest? did it get worse? anything you know of that will help. any information would be much appreciated.. I'm a nurse and most of these replies/threads are about an abnormal rhythm that is more dangerous than ours. I'm sure your heartrate goes down with rest as does mine. If it's danderous then it will not come down without intervention, meds, bearing down etc. I'm sure you probably delivered by now. Hopefully all went well. Let me know ,please. Titangirl....


----------



## daisybby03

I had SVT (AV nodal reentrant tachycardia) & my heart rate would get to 245! It was awful because I have a child and I was so worried I would pass out and not be there for her. I actually got a cardiac ablation back in December and have been doing really good. When I first got pregnant I would get "flutters" but nothing like the attacks I use to get. Doctors said it would take a few months for heart to "re-route" itself. Thankfully no attacks at all! I know it can be so scary to have the attacks.


----------



## Quackquack99

I suffered from this during pregnancy, I was 33 weeks pregnant and had to call an amvulance. My pulse rate shot up to 250. I was on the verge of having medication when the consultant gave me a syringe to blow in and that brought it down to 110 over time. But the consultant told me its common during pregnancy but to seek medical advice if you are unsure. I still have episodes but I think that's because I'm slightly anaemic.


----------

